# New Babies!! Be Jealous!!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

These guys came in the mail today! I got them from Karen MacAuley! They are AMAZING! And she sent me 2 extra females!! The girls are just gorgeous! Sometimes i think her males are a little too "frilly" but these 2 guys are really nice! 

Right now they're in temporary containers, since Im staying at the boyfriends till friday morning, so I had them shipped here! I cannot wait to breed them!! Who wants babies?? 

Girls 


































Boys


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I AM very jealous! I have tickled the idea of getting a beta and those you have there are BEAUTIES. Congrats!


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Those are really beautiful females. Are you going to breed?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooooh I especially love that first female! Gorgeous color and fins!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the aunt and uncle to your two Greem multi's. Here they are spawning. You will get beautiful babies from them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not very jealous becuause I JUST GOT A BEAUTIFUL BETTA but they are very pretty.


----------

